# Neighbor's dog *advice??*



## that's*satyrical (Oct 20, 2011)

The neighbor's dog is getting on my last nerve. He is ALWAYS over here barking at my chickens & goats & scaring them.  I already brought him back home about a month ago & asked her to keep him away because of the chickens. Last night I had to put Posey in the crate with a blanket & hay to sleep & wanted to bring her back out to the pen this morning. She is already really skittish from being dam raised & not around people much as a baby (she is 5 months old) and I have to worry about the neighbor's idiot dog getting in her face & barking while I'm trying to move her. It's just getting to be a real pain. Even my own dog isn't allowed to run loose on our property because of the other animals. What would you do??


----------



## daisychick (Oct 20, 2011)

Is the dog getting on your property or is it just barking from it's side of the fence???


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no. Our property. we have 5 acres & the goats are in the back yard. They live across the street. I really wouldn't care at all except he is such a pain in the butt. I also have 2 rambunctious boys & when they get rowdy he chases them & chews on them. Hasn't hurt them yet, but still...


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 20, 2011)

Perhaps return him one more time and inform the owner that if he comes on your property again you will call animal control to get him. If he is threatening your livestock you have a right to shoot him too. If he is threatening your children he could be considered a dangerous dog and if animal control gets him they can inform the owners they have to keep him contained or he will be put down.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 20, 2011)

If he is on your property you DO NOT have to tolerate anything he does.  I understand it is hard when you want to keep things neighborly, but sometimes it helps to get a little stern with neighbors and tell them what is going on is not going to be tolerated.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah that is the hard thing about it. We have only been here since March so I don't want to really make the neighbors mad but I am so frustrated!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree, one final warning to the owner cuz I'm a nice person...........then it's Buh-bye doggie!


----------



## eloise (Oct 20, 2011)

take it to an animal shelter as a stray, and don't mention it to them. either they'll have to pay to get their dog back, or the dog will find a better home.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, I would tell the neighbors this is the last warning.  Tell them he's threatening your livestock and upsetting them.   If he comes over again, I'd start by taking the dog to the local pound.


----------



## elevan (Oct 20, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Yeah, I would tell the neighbors this is the last warning.  Tell them he's threatening your livestock and upsetting them.   If he comes over again, I'd start by taking the dog to the local pound.


Similar to what I'd do.  I catch and contain the dog and call animal control to come get it. That's if I know where it's coming from and if I can catch it safely...if not then I have to protect my livestock...

ALWAYS check your local laws before you shoot to protect your livestock.  Not all are pro-farmer.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 20, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Yeah, I would tell the neighbors this is the last warning.  Tell them he's threatening your livestock and upsetting them.   If he comes over again, I'd start by taking the dog to the local pound.


x2.  I've had to do this before.  I told the owner that I would NOT be seeing the dog on my property again.  When I did, I caught him and had animal control remove him.  Never saw him again.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 20, 2011)

I think taking the dog to the shelter is a good idea because either the irresponsible owner will be relieved of the responsibility (because they didnt' care to keep track of the dog anyway) or the owner will have to pay a fine to retrieve the dog and will be more careful.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 20, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito.  Check the law first on shooting to protect your livestock.  Even shooting to protect your family in some states can get confusing.
I've only once shot a neighbors dog for attacking my chickens and that was some years back.  I was younger and much quicker to overreact as I was just starting out.  We are actually friends now as I ended up giving him a German Shepherd pup from my bitch Ravens last litter.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 20, 2011)

Please don't wait to do something. You never know when a disaster is right around the corner. 
As an example a good friend called me yesterday to ask about drug dosages. When I asked what happened he said a dog attacked his herd. He has one goat on deaths door and the rest are totally traumatized. I get done outside and come in the house to hear on the news that two pit bulls running loose entered a pasture and killed a full grown horse. 
People need to be responsible for their own pets. If that dog is barking and chasing it's only a matter of time before he gets a hold of one of your animals or children.

Donna


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 21, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3  

As long as you give that initial warning to the neighbor, it's on their head if the dog comes out again and winds up in the Animal Shelter with a fine on his head.  Do that a couple times, maybe neighbor's pocketbook will get the hint.   

I understand that the dog is the neighbor's property (letting him out to terrorize the neighborhood shows exactly what this neighbor thinks of it's pet) but you have a right to protect your own property.  One warning is all I would give.  Then it's on their heads.  You did your part.   Clean conscience.


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 21, 2011)

I can certainly understand your not wanting to get on the bad side of your new neighbors.  I think if it was me, I would not give him a second warning.  I'd load the dog up and take him to the animal shelter on the other side of town.  Or I'd SSS.  I have had my own livestock maimed and killed by loose dogs too many times in the past to tolerate dogs on my property.  I can't wait until my Anatolian Shepherds grow up because then I will let them handle the loose dog situations.  One of my neighbors just got a little yorkie that can go right through my field fencing.  I already warned them that their dog may be little, but I won't tolerate her chasing my sheep.  But I did it in such a way that made them think they needed to put up a smaller gauge fence to protect their little precious from my Anatolian Shepherds.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 21, 2011)

I almost don't want to give a 2nd warning. At this point the 1st one was over a month ago so if he showed up at the pound she wouldn't know it was me. Animal control has been coming out here pretty frequently too so I have that on my side. I've seen their truck going up the main road we are off of. The dog is on the small side not sure what breed he is. He's kind of long like a weiner dog but stockier & fluffier. I've been tempted to let him in with the bigger goats & let the buck beat the crap out of him....The buck tries to get him through the fence. He seems pretty thick though so I'm not sure he'd get the message. I'm already not very kind to him when he's here & he keeps coming back...LOL


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 21, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I almost don't want to give a 2nd warning. At this point the 1st one was over a month ago so if he showed up at the pound she wouldn't know it was me. Animal control has been coming out here pretty frequently too so I have that on my side. I've seen their truck going up the main road we are off of. The dog is on the small side not sure what breed he is. He's kind of long like a weiner dog but stockier & fluffier. I've been tempted to let him in with the bigger goats & let the buck beat the crap out of him....The buck tries to get him through the fence. He seems pretty thick though so I'm not sure he'd get the message. I'm already not very kind to him when he's here & he keeps coming back...LOL


Then I would go ahead and send him to daycare, aka, the shelter.  The neighbor needs to learn to control the dog.


----------



## carolinagirl (Oct 21, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I almost don't want to give a 2nd warning. At this point the 1st one was over a month ago so if he showed up at the pound she wouldn't know it was me. Animal control has been coming out here pretty frequently too so I have that on my side. I've seen their truck going up the main road we are off of. The dog is on the small side not sure what breed he is. He's kind of long like a weiner dog but stockier & fluffier. I've been tempted to let him in with the bigger goats & let the buck beat the crap out of him....The buck tries to get him through the fence. He seems pretty thick though so I'm not sure he'd get the message. I'm already not very kind to him when he's here & he keeps coming back...LOL


no doubt about it then.....I'd haul him off to the shelter.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 22, 2011)

Yup, I'd take him to the shelter too. If the owner wants him back they can cough up the cash to get him and if they don't the shelter can find him a better home.


----------



## Stratmoore Farms (Oct 24, 2011)

I have shot several dogs over the years using CCI Snakeshot. It comes is various handgun calibers including 45 Colt, 9mm, 357/38, and others. It is pretty potent and at close range it will break the skin, so shoot the side or back hips. A face shot would be pretty nasty. Anyway, it will sting really bad, but not kill the dog. Of all the dogs I have ever used it on, only one ever came back. That one learned after the second shot.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 24, 2011)

I like the suggestion made by someone on BYC.  Catch the dog and paint a nice bull's eye target on his side and send him home.  The next time, take him away forever.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 25, 2011)

the problem seems to have taken care of itself for now. I haven't seen him in the yard for days. Lets hope it keeps up if not there are plenty of good suggestions here. Thanks!!


----------

